# Most annoying daily activity.



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Id have to say for me its shaving. Looking into the mirror to check myself out for a few seconds is fine, but staring at myself staring at me trying to shave is downright annoying. How bout you guys?

btw, happy new year!!!


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Id have to say for me its shaving. Looking into the mirror to check myself out for a few seconds is fine, but staring at myself staring at me trying to shave is downright annoying. How bout you guys?
> 
> btw, happy new year!!!


Mine is putting on make-up. For the same reason as yours, having to look at the stranger in the mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine would have to be the stress of dishes.


----------



## Psychedelic cow-punk (May 8, 2010)

kikki said:


> Mine is putting on make-up. For the same reason as yours, having to look at the stranger in the mirror.


I couldn't help but pick up on the irony of your post, sorry.

for me it's getting out of bed most days.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

kikki said:


> Mine is putting on make-up. For the same reason as yours, having to look at the stranger in the mirror.


I wish women would stop using makeup. For health reasons mainly (all that shit you put on your skin gets absorbed into your system) but also I find it unnecessary. Women not using makeup can be equally or more attractive. Contrary to what you might think because of media and social norms etc, you do not need to look like barbiedolls. If you need to use lotions etc use organic products. And yeah I agree with the "stranger" in the mirror thing.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

peeing/pooping but mostly pooping. I don't poop daily but I have always found the experience to be disgusting, uncomfortable and demeaning. I try to get it over with as quickly as possible.


----------

